# WWII Columbia Army Bike Restoration



## MrColumbia (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm pretty close to getting all the parts I need to restore the 1943 bike. Unfortunately almost all the original paint was stripped off in the past but I did find a couple of glimpses of it. One was the inside of the gooseneck. The other is the rear hub as seen in this picture. 



 

I will be posting other pictures as the build progresses. The hub insides look to be in good condition.


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 10, 2017)

For the sake of continuity here are the complete set of before pictures the seller posted on ebay. They were better than the ones I took.


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 10, 2017)

I also want to thank Adrian (Mercian), Tom (izee2), Johan and Al from Bergerwerke Bicycles for all the parts and advice so far on this build. With all their help it took about a week to come up with a fork, headlight, tire pump, kickstand, pedal blocks, grips and get the seat re-covered. Amazing people here on the CABE.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Apr 10, 2017)

Have you found everything you need? Look forward to seeing the finished product!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 10, 2017)

Land O' Aches said:


> Have you found everything you need? Look forward to seeing the finished product!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I need a bell, seat bag, reflector for rear fender and one front fender strut. One side is broken off of one that is on it.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Apr 10, 2017)

I'll check my stash this weekend, might have the fender strut...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Mercian (Apr 10, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> I also want to thank Adrian (Mercian), Tom (izee2), Johan and Al from Bergerwerke Bicycles for all the parts and advice so far on this build. With all their help it took about a week to come up with a fork, headlight, tire pump, kickstand, pedal blocks, grips and get the seat re-covered. Amazing people here on the CABE.




Hi Mr Columbia,

I'm pleased to see that it's moving along nicely. (-:

I should just like to thank you for your appreciation, but say that I am a relative newcomer to this, and a lot of what I know has come from yourself and the others on your list, as well as from other individuals on the site. A classic hive memory.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 30, 2017)

The restoration is going at a very fast rate now. I am expecting the recovered seat pan back any day. Everything else is painted and assembly has commenced. Here are pictures so far. By tomorrow the bike will be nearly complete. 

I have another 43 Columbia that I picked up at Copake a couple of weeks ago that I have snuck in and painted along side this bike so getting two restorations done at almost the same time.



 





 



 



 



 

More to come


----------



## johan willaert (May 1, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## MrColumbia (May 1, 2017)

One thing I am missing is the head badge. I know it sounds crazy but I do not have one. I have lots of the prewar reproduction badges but they are no quite the same and I am not going to use one. For one thing the holes are slightly off from the originals  and they are aluminum, the military bikes had steel badges. Also the embossing is different. For now it will remain badgeless until a correct one is found.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 21, 2017)

Well, the bike is nearly done. Parts missing; Seat Bag, Bell. 

Serial Number MG119128
BB Code K2 = February 1943


----------



## Coslett (May 21, 2017)

Beautiful.


----------



## johan willaert (May 22, 2017)

Great job, Ken!


----------



## milbicycleman (May 22, 2017)

Great job on the restoration!


----------

